# Headlight fuses



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Our Rockwood has two headlights each side which both illuminate on dipped beam and high beam, ie all four lights are on. Recently the dipped beam stopped working and I discovered that the 30 Amp fuse had destroyed itself. I replaced the fuse and all was well again. On the way home from Rutland the dipped beam failed again and once again I checked the fuse and found it blown.
The fuse is a blade type and the holder is well past being usable as it has burned itself so today I ordered a replacement fuse holder which I will fit as soon as it arrives.
My question is do you think that dampness has possibly caused the fault or is there maybe some other reason that I have not thought of? One thought did occur to me, I think that on both occasions I have flashed in overtaking lorries and I am wondering if the switching between dipped and high beam could have something to do with it. I do not have any ideas about checking if this is possible so any info would be gratefully accepted.

Thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith sounds as if it could a short on the headlight flasher switch or wiring, all I can suggest is to check the wiring under the dash, i would think the flasher feeds the main beam relay, if it's ok on main beam then the fault (if there is one) would be between there and the flasher switch. 

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Keith sounds as if it could a short on the headlight flasher switch or wiring,....................
> 
> How exactly do you flash the main beam on your rig?
> I didn't think RV's had a flash switch. The two I have owned (Gulfstream and Georgieboy - both Chevy based) haven't. To flash trucks in, I have to switch the headlights on and off at the main switch on the dash. On my first rig, I got round this by fitting a push switch to the dash for the main beam circuit. Haven't got round to it on this one yet.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks both
I will check the wiring shortly and there is a seperate switch on the dash which gives me off, high and dipped beam. I have to say that I am suspecting the switch to be faulty and causing a quick internal short which is taking the fuse. Whatever it is it is taking the fuse big time, the fuse is melted as well as broken so there is something not right in there....

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi Keith. It is possible if the switch has been used on a regular basis to flash others that the switch is worn out through internal arcing. Most of the older coaches usually have a MOM flip switch to flash the headlights. My old Coachmen had one with a long stork on it. I use the steering column Dipswitch on my Newmar to flash others at the moment. But I will be probably fitting a MOM flip switch. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I didn't realise that most don't have flashers, my Brave doesn't and I have been considering adding one.

Whats a MOM switch JSW?

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Morning Keith 

Sorry to hear about the lights problem and congratulations on getting the upholstery done  

Back to the lights problem, I don't see how a short in a switch can blow a fuse unless it's going to ground, a short would put the lights on, not blow a fuse. 
I would look behind the headlights and inspect the wiring, plugs and connectors if it's anything like mine it's typical yankee crap wiring made worse by an electrical butcher who did the conversion.. :roll:

PS .. I don't have a flasher either unless you count Jan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Whats a MOM switch JSW?


MOM is a momentary on and off switch:-

>> HERE <<


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi again all
Yep it looks as though Noah's mate did the wiring, I suspect that I will almost have to start again with it all.
A brief description follows.
There is a switch on the dash that looks to be original that switches on the lights with a side light position. Once you select the headlight position power is applied to a second switch that selects dip/off/high beam. To go between dip and high beam you pass through the off position (seems odd to me). I think, although not proven yet, that switching between the dip and high beam may be causing the problem.
There are two separate fuses, one for dip and one for high beam, the high beam has not yet failed...
The wiring seems to be a rats nest with wires twisted together and all sorts. The lights are wired so that in dipped beam all four lamps are lit on dip and when you go to high beam the four lights stay on but change to the high beams. Maybe need to change the switch to one that changes over from dip to high without going through off.

Keith


----------

